# Windows 10 Wlan lässt sich nicht aktivieren



## BlackAcetal (17. Juli 2016)

*Windows 10 Wlan lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Guten Tag,

Nachdem ich nun auch meinen Laptop auf Windows 10 geupdatet habe macht dieser auch nur Probleme.
Das Problem ist, dass ich das Wlan nicht einschalten kann. Also der Wlan Adapter ist korrekt installiert mit dem richtigen Treiber, ich kann lediglich in den Windows Einstellungen das Wlan nicht einschalten. Wenn ich den Schalter auf ein Stellen will dann springt der Regler sofort auf AUS zurück.
Ich bitte um Hilfe, da wir am Dienstag verreisen und mein Vater die Sache unbedingt geregelt haben will.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Tolotos66 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Wlan lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Komplett die WLAN-Treiber sauber deinstallieren und neu starten und dann WIN10 den Treiber suchen und installieren lassen.
Gruß T.


----------



## BlackAcetal (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Wlan lässt sich nicht aktivieren*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Komplett die WLAN-Treiber sauber deinstallieren und neu starten und dann WIN10 den Treiber suchen und installieren lassen.
> Gruß T.



Wie soll der aber den Treiber finden, wenn keine Internetverbindung da ist?
Oder sind die Treiber irgendwo im System?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Wlan lässt sich nicht aktivieren*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Wie soll der aber den Treiber finden, wenn keine Internetverbindung da ist?
> Oder sind die Treiber irgendwo im System?



Von was schreibst du denn jetzt OHNE Internetverbindung 

Einfach im Gerätemanager schauen wie der WLAN-Adapter heißt und dann von der Herstellerseite den aktuellsten Win10 Treiber laden.
Dann den alten per Gerätemanager deinstallieren und den neuen Treiber installieren.

*PS*:
Man sollte WIN10 sowieso IMMER neu installieren. 
Mit dem "UPGRADE" gibts nur Probleme.
Von 8 von mir privat "gewarteten" PCs hat danach nur einer vollkommen problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## BlackAcetal (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Wlan lässt sich nicht aktivieren*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Von was schreibst du denn jetzt OHNE Internetverbindung
> 
> Einfach im Gerätemanager schauen wie der WLAN-Adapter heißt und dann von der Herstellerseite den aktuellsten Win10 Treiber laden.


1. Habe ja noch meinen Main PC

So also nachdem ich den jetzt deinstalliert hab und neu installiert hab kann ich mich jetzt wieder verbinden wenn mein Vater mir mal das Wlan passwort geben würde 

Ich melde mich aber nochmal ob es morgen immer noch funktioniert [emoji14]


----------



## Rekolitz (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Wlan lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Meinte Tante berichtete mir auch div. Fehler als sie auf Win 10 upgradet hat. Eine saubere Neuinstallation sowie ein paar Netzwerkadaptereigenschaften mit geänderten Energieoptionen haben schließlich die Probleme behoben. Bin gespannt ob es bei dir funktioniert hat!


----------



## Dr. med iziner (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Wlan lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Schon mal FN + F-Taste probiert? Bei mir ist es FN + F7, glaube ich.


----------



## BlackAcetal (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 Wlan lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

So also der Laptop verbindet sich aktuell wieder problemlos mit dem Wlan. Es hat bei mir gereicht den Netzwerk Adapter Treiber zu deinstallieren und dann wieder zu installieren :Hail:


----------

